# Kindle Fire no Wi-Fi Signal



## Rihard (Feb 20, 2017)

I've read the posts on the Fire not seeing a Wi-Fi signal.

The dreaded "it used to work"!  Well, it did until a few weeks ago. Right here where my laptop sees five bars.  Within two feet from the router.  

I guess I can try to get Amazon to send a fresh one.

I am just glad I am not the only one with this problem.

Richard


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Before calling them, definitely try a hard re-boot . . . hold the power button until it restarts. That might fix whatever glitch happened. Sometimes it also helps to toggle the wireless off and then on again and or re-teach it about your network -- so have it 'forget' the network, and then find it again and re-enter your password.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd definitely do the hard reboot, and "forget" the nrtwork before panicking....


----------

